# Swarm catcher boxes



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Free Bees is Free Bees, I always say.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Swarm calls here are down 75% or so. Bad winter kill I'm thinking.
I'll take those odds Cleo. lol


----------



## Zookeep (Sep 22, 2011)

slow year for me too here in Sarasota, I usually do 3 times as many then I did this season.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Beeman.... Last year I only had one out, and, it caught one. I did not put it out as a swarm box, but, rather, I had brought it to Florida, (it was a totally new box) for my sister, and, she forgot to take it with her when she left. I just left it sitting on the stand I had brought for her, and bees moved in.

Obviously I have a very limited history of swarm boxes in Moore Haven, Florida, but, with the absolute success of the boxes out, in 2 years, it sure seemes like Moore Haven, Florida might be a good place to put out some swarm boxes, if anyone is looking for free bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

I've had a terrible year, 1 for 36 boxes out. There were just not many swarms this year, but the one I did catch was a biggie.
Colino


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Today I called Bevy's Bees and she went over to Moore Haven to get them. Two for Two. Hard to beat that.
> 
> cchoganjr


They are living happily in my back yard now, collecting melaleuka nectar, and Brazillian Pepper starts in a couple weeks. I will be sure to get some of the honey to you Cleo. Thanks again! 

I set up 2 more boxes to replace what I took. The shed bees didn't have a queen with them, she must have been under the floor. So that's more like a Hogan Harvest where they can continue to build. I combined what I took with a nuk in my back yard. 

Other than that, on the same day I went to pick up the Moore Haven bees, a swarm moved into a bait box I have set up at my son's house. I have 3 other locations with bait boxes, and this is only the beginning of swarm season.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I am thinking Moore Haven might be a good place to put out boxes. I will bring two or three setup when I come down in November. See what happens this year. Can't wait to get there and get on Lake Okeechobee. Love bass fishing as much as bees.

cchoganjr


----------

